# Uber XL Miami



## Drkpassenger (May 16, 2015)

I have a Chevrolet Traverse does that qualify for xl? I wanted to know how do I use my car for Uber xl? I am new to uber. Is there anything I need to do? Because I signed on and did not see any option. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Uberlicious315 (May 10, 2015)

If it sits 7 or more you are an XL


----------



## Drkpassenger (May 16, 2015)

I got it fixed now I have the option thanks!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

XL is 6 or more and if you have leather in that Tahoe you might even qualify for Select. Contact Uber CS to find out more.


----------



## Drkpassenger (May 16, 2015)

It's a traverse it qualified for xl no leather maybe down the line. But not sure if it's worth it gas and maintenance on a big truck.


----------



## Drkpassenger (May 16, 2015)

How many people should pay xl like what's the max for Uber x?


----------

